# new Haven CT



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Shooting on Q-Bridge injures two police officers; one suspect dead*











(New Haven-WTNH/AP, Mar. 15, 2006 Updated 12:46 PM) _ One robbery suspect was killed and a second is in custody after an officer involved shooting on the Q-Bridge late Tuesday night. Two police officers were also shot and wounded.


(New Haven-WTNH/AP, Mar. 15, 2006 Updated 12:46 PM) _ One robbery suspect was killed and a second is in custody after an officer involved shooting on the Q-Bridge late Tuesday night. Two police officers were also shot and wounded.

The southbound lanes of I-95 on the Pearl Harbor Memorial/Q-Bridge, which had been closed since the incident, were reopened shortly before 6:00 a.m.

The shootout occurred around 9:30 following a robbery at the Mobil Mart gas station on North Frontage Road near the East Haven-New Haven line.

"The incident began in East Haven and ended up with East Haven officers being involved with suspects. They came up onto the Q-Bridge and there was apparently an exchange of gunfire," state police spokesman Sgt. J. Paul Vance said.

East Haven police spotted the suspect's car and followed it onto the bridge, where state troopers who were working on a construction detail were ready to assist East Haven officers.

The suspect's car crashed into other vehicles as it approached the construction site. As police tried to get them out of the car shots were fired.

A Connecticut State Trooper and an East Have Police Officer were wounded. Officials say the state trooper is a ten-year veteran, Trooper Daniel Sivori. The other officer injured is a five-year member of the East Haven police department, David Cari.

News Channel 8 has learned that the State Trooper was shot in the chest and hip. He was wearing a bullet proof vest. The East Haven police officer was shot in the leg.

Both were taken to Yale-New Haven Hospital for treatment. Both are listed in satisfactory condition.

"They were extremely lucky," Col. Edward Lynch said.

The State Police Major Crime Squad will investigate the shootings.

The southbound side of I-95 was closed for hours during the police investigation. It did not reopen until shortly before 6:00 a.m.

"They will be involved in a reconstruction of the entire incident," says Sgt. Vance. "This is going to be an extensive investigation."

Police identified the suspect who was killed as 30-year-old Christopher Morro of Hamden.

The second suspect has been identified as Isiah Simmons. He was arraigned in a New Haven Court this afternoon on robbery charges and has been held on $1 million bond.

Christopher Morano, Chief State's Attorney, tells News Channel 8 that Simmons was driving the car and he conspired with his partner to rob the convenience store; he crashed the car into several civilian autos and a police vehicle. The other suspect shot at the police officers.

Simmons' lawyer requested medical attention and a mental health watch.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad to hear both officers are ok.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Conn. trooper, East Haven officer released from hospital

Mark Zaretsky, Register Staff
EAST HAVEN - The state trooper and East Haven police officer shot in Tuesday night's shootout on the Pearl Harbor Memorial Bridge both were released from Yale-New Haven Hospital Wednesday, as state police continued to investigate the armed robbery and chase leading up to the fatal shooting of one of the suspects.

"I'm hurtin'," said East Haven Officer David Cari, who was shot once in the leg after reportedly diving into the suspects' vehicle to try to immobilize the gunman, who had just shot state Trooper Daniel Sivori.

Full story


----------

